# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua máy làm sữa đậu nành



## Vũ Thu Hằng

Với những công dụng tuyệt vời như đã kể trên, máy làm sữa đậu nành thực sự là một sản phẩm không thể thiếu cho mỗi căn bếp. Nhưng những sản phẩm nào tốt thì không dễ lựa chọn. Vậy trên thị trường hiện nay, có những loại máy nào chất lượng và phù hợp với nhu cầu của bạn. Hãy cùng đọc tiếp các kinh nghiệm dưới đây nhé.

Những sản phẩm máy làm sữa đậu nành tốt nhất được đánh giá đầy đủ ở phía cuối bài viết này. Nếu xét tổng thể các yếu tố thì những tiêu chí dành cho một chiếc máy làm sữa đậu nành tốt hiện nay đó chính là: Phù hợp với nhu cầu của bản thân, giá bán của sản phẩm, công suất của máy, chất lượng của lưỡi dao, lưới lọc, bình đun, tính năng và thương hiệu. Và mời bạn đọc qua những tiêu chí trước khi đến với phần đánh giá sản phẩm.

*Giá máy làm sữa đậu nành bao nhiêu?*
Với số lượng sản phẩm rất đa dạng từ nhiều thương hiệu, các sản phẩm máy làm sữa đậu nành cũng được chia ra các phân khúc giá rẻ, trung cấp và cao cấp. Tuỳ thuộc mức ngân sách mà bạn sẽ chọn được đa dạng các dòng sản phẩm khác nhau. Vậy giá máy làm sữa đậu nành là bao nhiêu?

Với những loại máy làm sữa đậu nành giá rẻ thì mức giá dao động trong khoảng từ 700.000 đồng đến 1 triệu đồng một chiếc. Nhưng hiện nay, phổ biến hơn cả là những loại máy có giá tầm trung, dao động từ 1 triệu đến 2.5 triệu đồng của BlueStone, Philips, Joyoung. Ở mức giá khoảng gần 2 triệu, bạn sẽ có rất nhiều lựa chọn đa dạng các dòng máy chất lượng.

Những chiếc máy cao cấp hơn có giá từ khoảng 2.5 triệu đồng đến 5 triệu đồng. Với phần lớn các gia đình thì các dòng sản phẩm trong khoảng giá từ 2 - 3 triệu sẽ đáp ứng được hầu hết các nhu cầu làm sữa đậu nành hàng ngày.

Bỏ ra bao nhiêu tiền để sắm cho mình một chiếc máy hoàn toàn phụ thuộc vào nhu cầu sử dụng cũng như tài chính của bản thân và gia đình bạn. Tuy nhiên, lời khuyên từ nhiều người đó là bạn cũng không nên chọn cho mình những chiếc máy quá rẻ do “tiền nào của nấy”, đúng như lời ông cha ta đã khuyên.

*Các thương hiệu máy làm sữa đậu nành phổ biến*
Ở Việt Nam hiện nay những thương hiệu máy làm sữa đậu nành phổ biến nhất thì có BlueStone, Philips, Supor, Sunhouse, Kangaroo. Trong đó, Phillips là thương hiệu rất uy tín ở các dòng sản phẩm gia dụng như các sản phẩm máy xay sinh tố. Chính vì thế mà các dòng máy làm sữa đậu nành Philips cũng rất được ưa chuộng.

Ngoài ra, Bluestone cũng là thương hiệu rất đáng cân nhắc. Ưu điểm của máy làm sữa đậu nành Bluestone là rất đa dạng về mẫu mã. Đây cũng là thương hiệu thường xuyên có các chương trình giảm giá, khuyến mãi máy làm sữa đậu nành. Ví dụ như sản phẩm dưới đây của Bluestone có lúc đã giảm giá tới 40% so với giá bán bình thường.



​
Ngoài Philips, Bluestone thì còn có các dòng máy làm sữa đậu nành Supor, Sunhouse, Kangaroo...cũng rất đa dạng về mẫu mã và giá bán. Sunhouse và Kangaroo có nhiều dòng sản phẩm ở mức giá mềm hơn so với các thương hiệu BlueStone hay Philips, hoặc Joyoung.

*Chọn dung tích càng lớn càng tốt*
Dung tích là một trong những tiêu chí rất đáng quan tâm khi lựa chọn máy làm sữa đậu nành. Bạn sẽ cần căn cứ vào nhu cầu uống sữa đậu nành, số thành viên trong gia đình để đưa ra cho mình lựa chọn phù hợp. Nguyên lý chụng với phần lớn mọi gia đình sẽ là dung tích càng lớn càng tốt. Lý do là đa phần các dòng sản phẩm máy làm sữa đậu nành gia đình hiện nay đều có dung tích dưới 2 lít.

Theo nhiều thống kê thì trung bình lượng sữa đậu nành bạn có thể uống mỗi ngày là từ 300-500ml. Như vậy, chúng ta nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm có dung tích từ 800ml đến 1 lít cho những gia đình từ 1 đến 2 người. Và sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho những gia đình có từ 3- 5 người phải là những chiếc có dung tích lên tới 1.3 lít hoặc 1.8 lít.

*Công suất của máy làm sữa đậu nành*
Tương tự như đối với dung tích chiếc máy, công suất cũng là điều mà bạn cần quan tâm khi chọn mua máy. Công suất máy làm sữa đậu nành bạn cần phân biệt rõ là có hai thông số công suất. Một là công suất của lưỡi dao. Công suất này càng cao, lưỡi dao hoạt động càng hiệu quả thì bột đậu càng mịn, uống càng ngon. Nhưng công suất này càng lớn thì máy cũng càng ồn nhé!

Đó là lý do những sản phẩm chất lượng hay các dòng cao cấp còn được sản xuất để ít tạo ra tiếng ồn nhất, hạn chế gây ra các ảnh hưởng khó chịu về âm thanh. Công suất tiếp theo là công suất đun sữa đậu nành. Công suất này giống như công suất của ấm đun nước siêu tốc vậy. Công suất này cao thì cũng không ồn mà sẽ là nấu sữa sôi càng nhanh.

Trên thị trường hiện nay, các loại máy có biên độ công suất khác nhau. Thông thường sẽ có các loại máy có công suất 750W, 900W, 1000W, 1300W,...đây là thông số công suất của bình đun sữa đậu nành. Còn thông số công suất của lưỡi dao thì có hãng công bố, có hãng không. Thường thì lưỡi dao của máy làm sữa đậu nành yếu hơn các sản phẩm máy xay sinh tố. Một phần là về mặt thiết kế nếu lưỡi dao công suất quá cao thì có thể dẫn đến việc tràn sữa ra ngoài trong quá trình xay hạt đậu trước khi nấu.

_Nguồn: Tổng hợp_​


----------



## thuypham

thank bạn


----------

